# Just failed first attempt



## christabell (Oct 11, 2010)

My first attempt at ivf has just failed af on fri only seven days post transfer. Pretty devastatedas embryos perfect and bloods high. Wanted to know is it normal to bleed so much?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

It's horrible when it fails. I really feel for you and understand how it feels too   
I did bleed quite a fair bit after treatment. It is normal....
Get strong again soon. It's cruel when treatment fails , but it was your first go...so don't give up- if you can, try again. Your clinic will have learnt alot about how your body copes through treatment, therefore they can tailor your next treatment to suit you much better,therefore increase your chances of success.Try and look at your first try as a learning curve. You will get there


----------



## christabell (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks lollipops that does help, have been a bit shattered but do have three frozen, most surprising thing is the blood loss it has left me feeling very anaemic but am sure,as with everything, it take time!


----------

